
Ask HN: am I doing back-end right? - franciscop
Hi, I have done quite few projects both in front-end and back-end. I&#x27;ve tried different technologies for both, but I think only back-end tech are relevant here: bare-bones PHP, Symphony, Node.js with Express and Passport, Flask<p>The thing is, when I have to make a front-end prototype it takes me under 1 hour to have the first prototype and the pipeline ready to continue, be it Javascript or CSS. However, when I have to do a project with a User system there are way too many details to consider, even if I&#x27;m using helpers as Pasport.js<p>For instance, for each of the PUT&#x2F;POST&#x2F;DELETE methods where there is some data, I need to check (in Express with Passport.js):<p>- Authentication<p>- Authorization<p>- Is the data valid?<p><pre><code>  - There is data at all

  - DB validation as a ReGex or similar
</code></pre>
- Build response (some times complex)<p>- Handle errors in EACH of the previous steps<p>I feel like I&#x27;m missing something as I&#x27;m repeating manually most of the steps. Is this the way it&#x27;s supposed to be, that each POST method takes a large amount of checks?
======
fiedzia
Yes, you are missing a framework. With a decent one you'll get all of that for
free, _without doing anything at all_. Try Django, and you'll get user,
validation, authentication and more out of the box.

~~~
franciscop
I am recently using Node.js with Express, which _is_ a framework. I'll try
Sails.js as it seems more complete, thanks.

